# Ibew local 640 phoenix



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

640
Phoenix
AZ
Inside Journeyman Wireman
24.80
NA
Promising
274
Slow
246
03/02/2011


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

ELECBEEMATT said:


> im thinking about relocating. hows the work picture?


Welcome to the forum!

As far as inside, we're slow in most of the west

Not from there, but I know the foreclosure list for America starts off -Californi, Nevada, *Arizona*, Florida....


----------



## ELECBEEMATT (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the info guys.....is there a site with this type of information for ibew locals....like the pay rates and work picture ? the forclosure rate is suprisingly the reason for the relocation. i can buy a house dirt cheap and be able to afford it with my current situation


----------

